# Pregnant dog aggression and jealousy



## lukris (May 8, 2010)

Curious if anyone has had the experience of their pregnant dog becoming aggressive and/or jealous of the other dogs in the home. 

My dog (41 days pregnant) has suddenly become very jealous of any attention given to our other dog/the father of her babies. Today, she jumped over and tried to take a bite outta him! If anyone in the house tries to pet him, she immediately runs over and gets in front of him, shows her teeth to him and starts to growl until he runs away scared. This just started this week and I am wondering if it's just hormonal. Has anyone else had this experience with their pregnant doggie? If so, any advice....outside of keeping them separated, which I may have to do? She is already getting a lot of the attention in the house. My male dog has never been a dog that likes to cuddle much, though he likes to play and get a back rub. She has always been the opposite, wanting to cuddle a lot. Though, in the last few weeks this has increased, as she insists being with me non-stop, sitting next to me at all times (or on me) and following me around. She won't even let go a couple steps to the bathroom by myself! lol. So, she is already getting extra attention. 

Thanks for any advice/help you can offer.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Keep them separated.

What kind of dogs are they?


----------



## lukris (May 8, 2010)

They are both chorkies.

Thanks!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, pregnant bitches sometimes become aggressive with the other dogs in the house, especially close to thier due dates. Keep them away from each other and be SURE you keep him away from her once the puppies are born. It also sounds like there's some resource gaurding going on (the humans being the resource) so they get time with the humans in separate areas and at different times. 

I have to ask, WHY are you breeding mixes? Are you aware of the health problems the two breeds (Chihuahua and Yorkie) have and did you do HEALTH TESTING before breeding for Heart problems, Thyroid and Eye conditions (such as DNA testing for Progressive retinal Atrophy and Glaucoma), Hemophilia and Liver shunts as well as Xrays for patellar Luxation? Did you get bacterial culture and Brucellosis tests done (Brucelosis is a form of Dog VD and is very common and I believe is passed from bitch to pups) on BOTH dogs before breeding?

http://www.gopetsamerica.com/dog-health/chihuahua-health-problems.aspx

http://www.yorkie.org/dogs/health.html

FYI, a mix is not going to be any healthier than the breeds used. A mixed dog is able to carry the heath condition of BOTH breeds. IOW, Hybrid vigor is a MYTH. Your mixed breed dogs that you have now bred can carry ALL the health problems mentioned in BOTH pages. Are you ready to pay for vet bills on the pups that turn up with these health conditions? Are you prepared to TAKE BACK the pups you produce FOR ANY REASON to keep them from being dumped in the pound?

Hopefully you at least waited until both dogs were mature (2 years old) to breed them... 

I also think you should read this. What it says hold true for any breed OR mix
http://www.yorkie.org/breeders/breeding.html


----------

